# Stupid comments from "experts"



## Victor (Jun 16, 2020)

So I called the tourist center of a large city, asked what is open these days and closed.
He had no idea and he lives there. Told me to look it up on internet! Duh...I did that already.

Called a privately owned social park, asked a couple questions, got evasive replies. I thought maybe they only want couples.
So I emailed and said I was coming with my wife. Same woman--- answers one of my 2 questions in a few words and misspells her name!
How do you misspell your own name?

Its like they don't want visitors.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 16, 2020)

So what are these people getting paid to do?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 16, 2020)

People always think I misspell my name, I don’t.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 16, 2020)

Growing up  ignorant makes it easy to say, 
"I don't know."
Don't know why it is so hard for folks to say.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

Could've been a typo.

I would just ask them outright if they want your business or not. If they're gonna be stupid about it.


----------

